# Kelly's Resort Hotel & Spa, Rosslare



## boaber (23 Jun 2008)

Hi, does anyone have any experience of this hotel?

Can't find any reviews on tripadvisor so would appreciate any views on the standard of rooms, quality of food and the spa

Ta!


----------



## Armada (23 Jun 2008)

Hi, 

Kelly's is great for families with young children and older people. Its a full board hotel and seems to attract the same people year after year ... for some its like a pilgrimage

It has a great spa (though not cheap), a good leisure centre and a great location with lots of organised on site activities. Food is always very good too.

That said though the rooms are basic enough and the atmosphere can be a bit " lethargic" . 

I would not recommend it for a young couple or a group of pals.. Very child friendly though and great for the "senior"(bridge playing) generation.


----------



## boaber (23 Jun 2008)

Thanks Armada

Am thinking of taking Mrs boaber away to a spa hotel in wicklow/wexford this weekend to relax after a week of exams.

Have looked at a few other places like Brookfield (no rooms available) and Monart (€490 for a room ).  Kelly's seemed quite reasonable for what I'm after.  However, we're both in our early 30's with no kids, so was looking for a quiet relaxing place.  Should I rule this hotel out then in your opinion?


----------



## Armada (23 Jun 2008)

The spa is first class and Rosslare is lovely..

I am not sure though would it be my choice for a couple with no kids. The place can be full of them because the hotel is so family friendly. There seems to be no real in between.. If its not young families- its the (much) older generation.

I would think the hotel is quite unique in Ireland now with its clientele.

Kellys is totally different to Monart.

The Ferrycarrig is very good too.. closer to Wexford town. Whites Hotel in Wexford has a great spa too.  Wexford has great pubs and restaurants. 

Have you thought about the Marriott in Druids Glen?  Not sure really what its like now though.


----------



## boaber (23 Jun 2008)

Thanks again, Ferrycarrig is booked out too..should have thought about this earlier!!

White's was also on my shortlist

Been to Druids Glen with work before, from what I remember there's not that much in the area (though could be wrong), I'd prefer somewhere in a town


----------



## Armada (23 Jun 2008)

Hi, 

The Lyrath is very good too in Kilkenny.. Great Spa.


----------



## TreeTiger (24 Jun 2008)

Mount Wolseley in Carlow is nice too, but the spa was pretty expensive when I was last there.
You could look at Faithlegg in Waterford too, was there when it originally opened and boy did they have teething problems, but think it's settled down a lot since.
For what it's worth, my mother - older generation! - ate in Kelly's with some friends in the last few weeks and they were delighted with their meal.  I do know it's very popular with families during school holidays - I think people are generally on half board deals - so, while there are kids dinners earlier, there are still a lot of children around the place.  I've friends who loved Kelly's when their kids were younger as they found it a real break and Kelly's were fantastic in terms of arranging things for families to do, but they did say they weren't sure they would be thrilled if they booked a stay there just for themselves and found so many kids around!


----------



## quinno (24 Jun 2008)

TreeTiger said:


> You could look at Faithlegg in Waterford too, was there when it originally opened and boy did they have teething problems, but think it's settled down a lot since.


 
Unfortuneately, no. Was there at the weekend. Service is slow and amateurish. Forgetting basics on table (i.e. fork / knfie / salt poepper). Go tired of having to ask for everything.


----------



## tufty1 (24 Jun 2008)

Boaber, don't bother with Kellys, been there with the other half, we had no kids at the time - its not the place you want to take your other half for a relaxing weekend. 
Been to Monart and Lyrath aswell. If you can scrap the cash together for Monart go for it, its faultless, exactly what she would want, you'll get so many browny points you would'nt believe it! Lyrath is great aswell, in fact really good but not at the same level as Monart.
Personally i preferred Lyrath, bit more for a bloke to do and could'nt get use to walking around Monart in a robe all the time!
Also, been to Brookfield! and if you want to keep it cheap there's a really good B&B right beside Brookfield, so use the facilities all day and just sleep in the B&B, worked perfect for us!


----------



## Finnz (24 Jun 2008)

Check out the hotels in Ireland's Blue Book. It has some really nice places like Rathsallagh who I think have a no kids policy.


----------



## FredBloggs (24 Jun 2008)

Rathsallagh has a no kids policy.  It also has a website.  I'd second it for being a great place to relax.  Good golf course if your into golf - but the two are kept seperate - club house is well away from the main house


----------



## Yoltan (24 Jun 2008)

boaber said:


> Thanks Armada
> 
> Am thinking of taking Mrs boaber away to a spa hotel in wicklow/wexford this weekend to relax after a week of exams.
> 
> Have looked at a few other places like Brookfield (no rooms available) and Monart (€490 for a room ). Kelly's seemed quite reasonable for what I'm after. However, we're both in our early 30's with no kids, so was looking for a quiet relaxing place. Should I rule this hotel out then in your opinion?


 

Check out Seafield hotel in Wexford or Wineport Lodge near Athlone. I've stayed in both and would highly recommend them. We're a couple with no kids and these hotels suited us fine.

http://www.seafieldhotel.com/

[broken link removed]


----------



## speirbhean (24 Jun 2008)

Myself and 30something hubbie (no kids!) had a nice weekend in Ferrycarrig recently. But if that's booked AND if it's a spa type experience you're after then the Marriott in Enfield is nice and the food is wonderful. But you'd want to be happy enough with each other's company  as there's very little to do in Enfield
*speirbhean ducks and runs and hides, fearing the wrath of Enfield based AAMrs*


----------



## boaber (25 Jun 2008)

Thanks for all the replies folks, and for the advice on Kelly's, very much appreciated.

Decided in the end to go with White's in Wexford


----------



## infinity (6 Oct 2008)

how was whites in Wexford ?

Myself and Mrs Infinity and Infinity Jr. are thinking of going down to Kelly's in Rosslare. We emailed them for some prices - they still think the Celtic tiger is roaring !!!
_
Many thanks for your enquiry, 
We would have a 2 day stay available for you. Sunday and Monday night. The rate is full board €260.00pp + 10% service charge and a baby is €50.00 + 10% service charge_

What is it with the "service charge" - surely the price is €286 pp ???? It seems to be a Ryanair style of pricing !!! And are service charges optional ? 
I'm mailing them back - I think they are taking the mick with those prices.

(This is for a Sunday & Monday night in November by the way)


----------



## z105 (6 Oct 2008)

> how was whites in Wexford ?
> 
> Myself and Mrs Infinity and Infinity Jr. are thinking of going down to Kelly's in Rosslare. We emailed them for some prices - they still think the Celtic tiger is roaring !!!
> _
> ...



Would the service charge be in reation to the food as it's full board (and then of course you don't leave a tip at mealtimes)?.

Have a look on www.tripadvisor.com for more reviews on whites hotel.


----------

